# Texas Fall Rally



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought I would get this topic started before this weekends Rally. Lake Whitney would be a good Central location that would allow us up north to Rally Up. Everyone take a look at their Calendars and see if October 5-8 is good or not. Some schools up around Dallas have a long weekend for thier Fall Break.

Lets get the Chatter going to get asa many as we can together!!!!!

KB


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I'm 0 for 2, but I'll try to make it this time. Life just keeps getting in the way.
Regards , Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nothing special that I know of NOW. Will check with the DW and the others at the rally this weekend, too.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ken...

Sounds like a great plan.... lets get things rolling. Let me know if you need any help!

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> I thought I would get this topic started before this weekends Rally. Lake Whitney would be a good Central location that would allow us up north to Rally Up. Everyone take a look at their Calendars and see if October 5-8 is good or not. Some schools up around Dallas have a long weekend for thier Fall Break.
> 
> Lets get the Chatter going to get asa many as we can together!!!!!
> 
> KB


KB,

I am not a Texan, but I live about 50 miles from the Okla./Texas border. Where is Lake Whitney?
I may be able to work something out, to attend.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

Here's a map. Doesn't look too far. http://www.campingfriend.com/LakeWhitneyRV...file=Directions

Hope to see you there.

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Steve,
> 
> Here's a map. Doesn't look too far. http://www.campingfriend.com/LakeWhitneyRV...file=Directions
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

I am going to get with the wife and figure out if we can make it. We would probabley arrive on Friday afternoon, so the kids would only miss one day of school. Our fall break is Oct. 18-20. We will also check our job schedules.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ken,

I was on my motorcycle on my way to the fire station this morning (Saturday 8-26-06) and an Outback passed me on 287 southbound leaving Mansfield about 6:15am. That wasnt you by any chance was it?

looked like a 28 footer being pulled by a white truck.

Let me know

Happy Camping
Bryan

*p.s. If we find 2-3 different RV parks on Lake Whitney I will be more then happy to take a ride to the lake one day and check them out since I live pretty close to there. .... and yes i will look for wireless internet!*

Steve,

We would love to have you come on down to Texas and hang out with us!

Lake Whitney is a little over an hour south of Fort Worth.

Come on down!

Happy Camping

Bryan


----------



## KCPart4 (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys-

I've been to this park. It's nice and all but not a lot of room. I would suggest the state park at Whitney. Lots of room there for Rallys. IMHO.

Whitney State Park


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Bryan,
That was not us on the road but we will be headed out to Lake Murray this weekend.

KCPart4,
Lake Whitney State Park is a great camp but it is first come first serve so we would need an accurate head count and everyone would have to make their reservations ASAP. They tend to fillup there very quick. (At least the Full Hookup Sites -20) No Wireless internet.

Everyone,
Let me know what your preferences are so we can start booking sites. I can go early if I have to to get all our sites close to one another.

Lets start the Rally Chatter!!!!!









KB


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

We would love to be able to go but unfortunately, we are tied up every weekend thru thanksgiving. Our trips this fall will have to be w/in 60-75 miles of sealy. Ya'll have a good time though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

?????

Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry Guy's

We are not going to be able to make this rally. I was really wanting to make it. The kids have school. Their Fall Break is on the 18th of Oct. We took them out of school a day early on the Labor Day weekend, and they had a ton of make-up work. They love camping, but they don't like make-up work or having to do homework while camping.

I hope yall will make the Branson Rally in June/July 2007.

Steve


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

No big response to the Rally so we will have to see if another date and time will work better. Everybody start the chatter on when the next Texas Rally will be.

Thanks,
KB


----------

